# 2001 Pathfinder Cold Day problem



## nairg (Dec 7, 2006)

Have a 01 PathFinder that is exhibiting strange behavior in winter. After a cold start, as long as I am driving at slow revs, its fine.

When I need to turn from local roads to the main road, I have to accelerate. At which point, the vehicle starts moving with the speed expected for a few seconds and then almost slows to a stop. While its slowing down, the engine is still revving at high speed. Almost like a clutch did not engage (this is an automatic).

Now if I let go of the accelarator and press down again, the car speeds up again with a jerk. I experance this off and on for the first 5 minutes of driving after which it returns to normal.

I tried letting the engine idle in Park for 5 minutes before driving. Same behavior. 

Does not happen on warm days. Only when it goes to the 50s or below.

Both the O2 sensor and the Air Mass sensor died on me within a matter of days. They were replaced. Dealer is stating that Air Mass sensor may have something to do with this. But I have had this problem long before the check engine lights came on.

Can a faulty air mass sensor result in high engine RPM but low speed? Sounds more like a transmission problem, right?

Thanks


----------



## golfer (Aug 21, 2006)

If the O/D light is flashing there is definately problems with the tranny.

Guessing .... could be any number of things.... the torque convertor solenoid , the TCM or the trans temp snsor, the throttle position switch , revolution sensor , etc.

Either way you probably will have to take it in somewhere.


----------



## nairg (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks for the response. 
I have never noticed the O/D light flash, but that may be because I am concentrating on the car looming up behind me

I did take it to two Nissan shop over the past 1.5 years. The first shop said Throttle body was dirty (but that should only affect my RPM and not speed, right?)
The second shop (where the car is currently being serviced to fix the air mass sensor error) says that the behavior is because the sensor was acting up.

But the problem is High Revs and Low Speed for a few minutes after cold start. That indicates transmission has downshifted or a clutch is disengaging. Unless the Air Mass Sensor triggers the computer to downshift, I don't see why I should see this behavior.

I did see this "consumer guides" advisory which talked about "transmission flare up" on 01 Pathfinders which results in downshifting. Is it worthwhile calling Nissan to see if there is an advisory? 
I feel I am getting let down by the nissan service center. And since the car is under Nissan ServicePlus warranty, I have to get it serviced in a Nissan shop.

Thanks.


----------



## nairg (Dec 7, 2006)

Golfer : You were correct! They need to replace TCM and solenoid.

Googled a bit and found TSB from Nissan. Exact description of my problem. 
Service Bulletins Nissan Cars

Called Nissan service center and gave them TSB number. I hope this is covered by Warranty.

Thanks.


----------



## golfer (Aug 21, 2006)

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## mnailor (Dec 7, 2006)

I have the same car with the same exact problem. I read some old forums this morning that aggred with what you have found but might also be pointing to a plugged Catalytic Converter. Please let me know if the TCM resolves the problem. My extended warranty just ran out. I’ll keep you posted if I find anything concrete.


----------



## nairg (Dec 7, 2006)

mnailor said:


> I have the same car with the same exact problem. I read some old forums this morning that aggred with what you have found but might also be pointing to a plugged Catalytic Converter. Please let me know if the TCM resolves the problem. My extended warranty just ran out. I’ll keep you posted if I find anything concrete.


Just spoke to the dealer. He said the VIN did not match the TSB, but the symptoms did.
So, he has ordered the part and it should be in on Tuesday.

Will let you know if that fixes it.

If the TSB applies to your VIN, the part should be free even without warranty, right?


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

nairg said:


> If the TSB applies to your VIN, the part should be free even without warranty, right?


Unfortunately not, a TSB is not a recall type job or even a warranty repair, it is more like a standardized guide for common problems that occur on a certain vehicle. Its like an FAQ for Nissan techs.

That being said, it also depends on the dealership that you go to, sometimes as a customer relationship thing, they may do a TSB fix for free or for a reduced fee, but they are definitely not obligated to.


----------



## golfer (Aug 21, 2006)

nairg said:


> Just spoke to the dealer. He said the VIN did not match the TSB, but the symptoms did.
> So, he has ordered the part and it should be in on Tuesday.
> 
> Will let you know if that fixes it.
> ...


I would have to agree with puppetmaster... the TSB is a service bulletin for Nissan dealerships whereby a problem is identified and what course of correction for them to take... this is *not * a recall.

You mentioned earlier that you have the extended warranty through Nissan ... not knowing what coverage ... we can only guess it's a power train coverage in which case the transmission is part of the power train. You will have to research your warranty to see what is and what isn't covered.


----------



## nairg (Dec 7, 2006)

Got the car back from dealer. Even though the VIN did not match the TSB, they inspected the TCM and found an error. This was replaced.

Drove it a couple of mornings and did not see the problem. So, I guess that fixed it. They did not replace the solenoid, though.

My warranty did cover the part and labor. I asked the dealer if it would have been free if there was no warranty and he said that since my VIN did not match, it would not have been free if I did not have warranty. I assume if it did match it would have been at his discretion.


----------



## ghutchin (Nov 14, 2004)

Happy to hear you got your problem fixed. I have had the same problem for almost 2 years. My VIN doesn't (seem to) match but my vehicle was built before April 2000. I am supposed to check the serial number on the TCM. This might be a stupid question but where would I find the TCM? (assume that I haven't lifted the hood of a vehicle in 10 years).


----------



## golfer (Aug 21, 2006)

ghutchin said:


> Happy to hear you got your problem fixed. I have had the same problem for almost 2 years. My VIN doesn't (seem to) match but my vehicle was built before April 2000. I am supposed to check the serial number on the TCM. This might be a stupid question but where would I find the TCM? (assume that I haven't lifted the hood of a vehicle in 10 years).


It's labeled *B* in this diagram:
[URL=http://imageshack.us][/URL]


----------



## mnailor (Dec 7, 2006)

I have a question for everyone, how often did you experience the problem nairg described?

Mine has the problem very infrequently but when it does happen it will happen for a few days in a row.

Thanks for the feedback

Mike


----------



## ghutchin (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks for the diagram!!! I am in the process of poking around in there to see if I can see the part number. No luck yet.

thanks again,
Gary


----------



## ghutchin (Nov 14, 2004)

Ok, I think I have located it. As in the diagram, there is a rectangular box in behind the fuse block. Unfortunately, there doesn't seem to be a part number on it and it has thick steel mounting brackets attaching it to the frame. The mounting brackets look to be permanently attached to the module. Before I take this off to check the part number, can someone confirm that I have the right module?


----------



## ghutchin (Nov 14, 2004)

Ok, I have found it. It is the part with the mounting brackets (2 nuts + 1 bolt). According to the TSB, the faulty part number is 31036-4W000 which corresponds to my part number. It seems I have found my problem. Thank you again for the diagram and for the TSB Service Bulletins Nissan Cars (I can't remember who lead me in that direction.

Probably save me a few grand as the mechanic wanted to replace both my catalytic convertors at a total cost of $2100 cdn + tax. I have now replace all my ignition coils and I will now work on my TCM replacement.


----------



## ghutchin (Nov 14, 2004)

All ignition coils have now been replaced. TCM is replaced and all is running ok. CEL is still on but it is running great.

Thanks again for the diagram


----------



## ghutchin (Nov 14, 2004)

Ok, now I just have transmission flaring in very cold weather. I would like to replace the Solenoid Assy-Control (31940-41X15). Has anyone performed this procedure? The price is cheap at $45. Cdn$. I asked Nissan and they said it would take 5 hrs or around $500 in labour plus the cost of the part. Any suggestions or help would be greatly appreciated. If a non-mechanic type shouldn't be doing it, than I live in Brampton, Ontario area.

Thanks
gh


----------



## sledder12 (Aug 26, 2009)

ghutchin said:


> Ok, now I just have transmission flaring in very cold weather. I would like to replace the Solenoid Assy-Control (31940-41X15). Has anyone performed this procedure? The price is cheap at $45. Cdn$. I asked Nissan and they said it would take 5 hrs or around $500 in labour plus the cost of the part. Any suggestions or help would be greatly appreciated. If a non-mechanic type shouldn't be doing it, than I live in Brampton, Ontario area.
> 
> Thanks
> gh


Are you saying you had the TCM replaced first, and now have transmission flaring in very cold weather so you are looking to replace the solenoid?

I have just begun to experience this issue. Oddly enough just spent $150 on a tranny flush with Nissan fluids. I have the 2-3 flare, very slight, and goes away after the first 3 tranny cycles in the morning, then fine all day. I have all-mode, will it make a difference if I put it in auto 4 or 4wd high?

Assuming the solenoid is in the tranny? What will a new TCM & solenoid cost? And labour? 

Thanks


----------



## Dooodle (Aug 13, 2007)

I think I am having this problem also. Any pictures of the TCM under the dash. I have seen the schematics. Do you need to remove some other device to gain access to TCM? Thanks.


----------



## Dooodle (Aug 13, 2007)

*NTB01-055A*

OK, my VIN# does not fall in the parameters of this service bulletin. However, the truck was built before April 20, 2000. I looked and found the actual TCM. Does anyone know where the part # is located? Or, do I need to remove the unit to find it? Also, if my truck does have part # 31036-4W000. Is it an easy switch with the newer part # 31036-4W001? Or, does something need to be reprogrammed by dealer or code reader? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dooodle (Aug 13, 2007)

*TCM*

Hi, I recently bought part# 31036 - 4W001 or TCM. Once installed, does the car just acknowledge the new part? Or does something need to be reprogrammed by my independent mechanic or a dealer? THANKS.


----------



## Dooodle (Aug 13, 2007)

*Changed TCM*

Update, changed out my TCM yesterday. It was pretty easy. Took about 10 minutes. 3 bolts and two plugs. Transmission is working great now. Dealer wanted $619 for the part. I found one at a junkyard for $77 shipped.


----------



## bbswift53 (Dec 21, 2009)

Dooodle said:


> Update, changed out my TCM yesterday. It was pretty easy. Took about 10 minutes. 3 bolts and two plugs. Transmission is working great now. Dealer wanted $619 for the part. I found one at a junkyard for $77 shipped.


Is is totally okay now? My GF has the 2001 QX4 clone, which already has the -4W001 TCM. It flares badly on a cool morning (<50F), at least until warmed up. I haven't noticed it at other times, but she drives it all the time, and says the problems may not be totally when cold. I have a -4W002 on the way, but not so sure I want to be replacing the solenoid control assembly, which is supposed to go with the -4W002 "fix," at least according to the technical service bulletin.


----------



## Dooodle (Aug 13, 2007)

*Flare up.*

I would not say my transmission fully fixed. The flare is just not as bad as before. It seems as if the flare is less noticeable when the O/D is off. I bought my care used so I do not know what normal gear changes feel like. I see the Solenoid is the next thing to check. However, I do not want to open that can of worms. I just live with the condition. Let me know how you make out with the 4W002.


----------



## bbswift53 (Dec 21, 2009)

Dooodle said:


> I would not say my transmission fully fixed. The flare is just not as bad as before. It seems as if the flare is less noticeable when the O/D is off. I bought my care used so I do not know what normal gear changes feel like. I see the Solenoid is the next thing to check. However, I do not want to open that can of worms. I just live with the condition. Let me know how you make out with the 4W002.


As I reported in another thread, the change of the TCM to -4W002 doesn't seem to have made much, if any, change. Still has flare on 2-3 shift. 1-2 seems good, but it isn't my car and I don't really know whether 1-2 was also flaring before.


----------



## BrockFisher05 (Jan 4, 2010)

I recently purchased a 2001 Pathfinder from a private sale and the previous owner mentioned something about this possible transmission problem and told me he would help me pay for any repairs if they were needed! Now the first thing i bought for my truck was a block heater, only because it does get chilly once in a while in Vancouver, I really haven't noticed this transmission problem do you think the block heater is helping or am I just lucking out and not having this problem?


----------



## nairg (Dec 7, 2006)

*Problem is back but no longer care*

As the person who started of this thread in Dec06 and got the TCM replaced at the dealer that winter, I would like to update and say that the problem recurred mildly the following winter. Now very noticeable.
Pretty sure the problem is electrical or dealing with fluids. That is no problem with the transmission mechanicals. 
For the first few minutes after starting on a cold day, I have the flare. 
The flare disappears exactly when the air heater kicks in and starts blowing warm air. Anyone else notice that? Thermostat replacement was the first thing I did before the TCM fix.

But here is how I live with it. Once I get out of my driveway and drive for a few hundred meters and turn into a larger road, I have around 2 minutes of straight driving before I have to make another turn.
In this stretch, I engage the 4WD lock. And that does the trick. As soon as the front wheels are locked to the transmission, I don't notice the flare. Yippee!!
Then when the heater starts blowing hot air, I disengage 4WD and am all set.

I am not familiar with cars and am having a hard time finding schematics on how the transmission on an 01 Nissan pathfinder works. 
What it clearly looks like is that until a certain operating temperature is reached, the device that is responsible for transmitting torque to the rear wheels is slipping. The (similar?) device that transmits torque to front wheels does not slip as long as the 4WD is engaged. Not sure what that device is.

Whatever device it is, it must have fluid to make it temperature sensitive. 
Is it a viscous coupling? I thought they are only for AWDs.

Hope this helps others. I have spent so much time & money on this problem, that I am just content to live with it at this point knowing that there is a quick workaround.


----------



## bbswift53 (Dec 21, 2009)

Well, if you consider the solenoid packs to be non-mechanical, you are probably correct.

According to the shop manual, the controller varies the pressure as a function of temperature. When the temperature is a lower, the pressure is dropped, so that the thicker fluid (at low temp) doesn't result in harsh shifts. The temperature sensor is in the transmission, and is connected via wiring harness to the TCU. I think that they are overdoing the compensation and lowering the pressure too much when cold.

Another fix would be to put a fixed resistor across the sensor, so as to fake the TCU out and make it think the transmission fluid temperature is higher than it is.

My wife (now) cleaned out her garage enough to park inside, so the problem is less evident now anyway, and summer is on the way.


----------



## lokl12 (May 12, 2010)

So what is the suggestion here? I have flaring in 1-2 and 2-3. I replaced the MAF and had the transmission flush. It goes away after 3 cycles, but is pretty bad in the morning. 

Should I replace both the TCM And the solenoid? seems like thats not fixing this for some people.


----------



## bbswift53 (Dec 21, 2009)

lokl12 said:


> So what is the suggestion here? I have flaring in 1-2 and 2-3. I replaced the MAF and had the transmission flush. It goes away after 3 cycles, but is pretty bad in the morning.
> 
> Should I replace both the TCM And the solenoid? seems like thats not fixing this for some people.


Was there someone who replaced the solenoid pack with the updated version and still had the problem? I don't recall. My wife now parks in the garage, and the problem is almost gone, and now summer is here. When I drive it, I just let off the gas when it wants to flare, and it goes ahead and shifts. After 10 minutes, never a problem. I volunteered to change out the solenoid pack (I'm big on volunteering to do something on her car that I don't really know how to do), but she didn't want to pay nearly $400 for parts.


----------



## lokl12 (May 12, 2010)

Can I just replace the TCM? or do I also have to replace the Solenoid?


----------



## bbswift53 (Dec 21, 2009)

lokl12 said:


> Can I just replace the TCM? or do I also have to replace the Solenoid?


When I replaced the TCM on my wife's 2001 QX4 with a 31036-4W002 from a dead 2002 (I think) Pathfinder (about $90), it made the 1-2 shift more firm, but had no effect on the 2-3 flare when cold. We are just putting up with it. If I knew for sure that replacing the solenoid pack would fix it, maybe I would change it, but she doesn't want to spend $400 for parts, and I have other things to do.

The TCM is an easy task, and you could always sell your old one, or the replacement one, on eBay.


----------

